# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  doofer orthopaede :(

## LePierre

ich war gestern ma beim orthopaeden weil ich mir den ruecken verletzt hatte.
der hat nu a paar sachen bemerkt die mir nicht gefallen.

1) wirbel verdreht - wieder eingerenkt, alles gut

2) schiefe wirbelsaeule, verursacht durch punkt 3)

3) mein linkes bein ist 2cm kuerzer als das rechte

( sein spruch war am besten nachdem ich abgelehnt habe mit links nem plateauschuh und rechts nem normalen shcuh rumzulaufen... " wir sehen uns dann bald wieder, du bist mein naechster bandscheibenvorfall " )

Nu darf ich erstmal nichtmehr arbeiten.
*
Hat jemand erfahrung mit sowas und a paar tipps fuer mich, speziell wegen sport ?*

Hab bis jetzt noch nie gemerkt dass mich das irgendwie beeintraechtigt aber ich werde mir das mit dem schuh mal antun, der laesst ja meine strassenschuhe NFS maessig tunen

----------


## georg

Gibts öfter, keiner hat gleichlange Beine, meistens differieren sie so um 5mm. 2cm sind halt schon merklich viel, aber immer noch besser als eine Beckenschiefstellung durch ein asymm. Becken bei sondt fast gleichlangen Beinen.. da kannst nämlich genau nix machen außer auf den Bandscheibenvorfall warten.. und Turnen.

Im Radsport kannst eventuell einseitg kürzere Kurbeln fahren aber ich glaube es ist besser das über Schuhe auszugleichen.

Die Meldung ist halt schon steil. Arzt halt, die sehen das einfach nüchterner. Wenn mich einer fragt was passiert wenn bei einer Maschine die Funktion ausfällt und ich ihnen schulterzuckend die Folgen schildere, dann schaun die mich auch an, als hätte ich Ihnen gerade gesagt sie hätten nur noch 2 Wochen zu leben.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten sind meistens doof und gehören auf der Stelle hingerichtet.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Theoretisch könntest die die Beinlänge anpassen lassen. Da wird das Bein gebrochen, gekürzt und in der Position zusammengeschraubt.

Aber da werden sich eh noch besser informierte melden.

----------


## LePierre

> Im Radsport kannst eventuell einseitg kürzere Kurbeln fahren aber ich glaube es ist besser das über Schuhe auszugleichen.


dann lieber schuhe  :Big Grin:  




> Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten sind meistens doof und gehören auf der Stelle hingerichtet.



hast du eine gute adresse fuer sowas?  :Wink:  na, aber schon kacke, mein chef will deswegen nochmal mit mir reden, macht aber nix, fang sowieso bald ne ausbildung an.




> Theoretisch könntest die die Beinlänge anpassen lassen. Da wird das Bein gebrochen, gekürzt und in der Position zusammengeschraubt.



hab mich auch gerade darueber informiert ( bzw was gelesen), hoert sich brutal und makaber an  :Big Grin:  aber auf jedenfall ein loesungsweg, zumal ich keine angst vor sowas und schmerzen habe.

ich mach mir hier voll kopfzerbrechen, weil bandscheibenvorfall schon kack is, wa ?

----------


## dh-noob

Ein Kollege hatte das auch. Nur da waren es glaub noch mehr als 2cm. Er hatte auch so einen Plateauschuh. Dann hat er sich das zu kurze Bein verlängern!!! lassen. Da wird der Knochen gebrochen und durch eine Metallkonstruktion auseinandergehalten. Dann wächst der Knochen nach. Fazit war, dass er fast 1 Jahr nix machen konnte. Viel viel liegen und an Biken natürlich nicht zu denken.

Als ich bei meiner Musterung war, meinte der Arzt, ich hätte auch unterschiedlich lange Beine (mit Maßband nachgemessen). Bin gleich zum Orthopäden und der hat 10 Sekunden mich angeschaut und meinte des passt schon so. Fazit ist, dass man vor einem großen Eingriff sich eine zweite oder dritte Meinung noch suchen sollte.


Vielleicht könnte man den 2cm auch entgegenwirken, indem man sich eine Einlage für den Schuh machen lässt. Muss ja nicht die vollen 2cm sein, aber damit es etwas weniger wird...

----------


## noox

Als sich mein Orthopäde das Röntgen meiner Hüfte anschaute, und dabei meinte, bei den Pfannen fehlt einiges (Hüftdysplasie) hat er gleich noch dazu gesagt: "Da schneiden wir den Oberschenkel auseinander, schrauben ihn in einem anderen Winkel wieder zusammen. Dann brauchst erst in 20 Jahre a künstliche Hüfte und net erst in 10." Und dann noch: "Das macht er so gerne, weil das ist so eine schöne handwerkliche Operation."

Das war jetzt vor 4 oder 5 Jahren.

Ich würde mir noch eine zweite Meinung holen. Als ich mit 18 (kurz nachdem ich mir mein erstes echte MTB gekauft habe) zum Orthopäden (ein anderer) gegangen bin, weil meine Knie nimmer funktioniert haben, hat er gemeint: "Die sind nicht für den Leistungssport ausgelegt." Erstens war mein bissl in die Schule fahren kein Leistungssport. Zweitens hatte ich alleine beim Kuppeln im Auto große Schmerzen. Der andere Orthopäde hat's mit Spritzenkuren geheilt. Ein paar Jahre später, als ich's mir wieder überlastet hab, hat's geheißen, dass meine Kniescheibe schief steht (äußerer Oberschenkel-Muskel zu weit kräftig im vergleich zum inneren).  Und als ich dann wieder einige Jahre später wegen der Hüfte hin bin, ist dann erst wirklich rausgekommen, warum ich Probleme mit den Knien hatte. Wegen der Hüftdysplasie ist da einfach der ganze Bewegungsapparat falsch aufgebaut  :Frown:  

Aber wie gesagt: 2. Meinung holen. Vielleicht ein bisschen rumfragen, ob jemand einen guten Orthopäden kennt.

----------


## georg

> hoert sich brutal und makaber an


 10 Tage KH, dann 3 Monate mit Schrauben im Haxn.. die ersten paar Tage sind halt brutal, aber nach dem KH sitzt man schon am Ergometer. Training ist wichtig, weil dann wächst der Knochen schneller zusammen. Nach 1 Monat kannst mit den Schrauben normal gehen, benötigst keine Krücken mehr. Kommt auch drauf an wie operiert wird, mit außenliegenden Fixateur oder innenliegender Platte. Ersteres hat den Vorteil du kannst dir nach 3 Monaten die Schrauben selber aus dem Knochen drehen und gut ists.. Zweiteres benötigt dann eine zweite (kleine) Operation wo sie dir nochmals das Bein aufschneiden um die Platte rauszuholen dafür hast keine Schrauben aus dem Bein stehen.. so wars zumindest vor ein paar Jahren, möglich, dass das jetzt anderes und angenehmer abläuft.

Aber klar, du  bist ca 4 Monate am Sand. Wenn dus machen willst, dann gleich, je jünger desto besser.

edit:




> Fazit war, dass er fast 1 Jahr nix machen konnte. Viel viel liegen und an Biken natürlich nicht zu denken.


 Klar, wenn sie verlängern, dann dauert es länger weil sie den Knochen langsam nachziehen müssen. Weiß nicht mehr wie viel das pro Tag war, ich glaub 0,5-1mm. Aber 1 Jahr kommt mir verdammt viel vor.

Ich war sogar mit den Schrauben draußen mehrmals 15-35km biken, also wie schon erwähnt 10 Tage nach der Operation am Ergometer und 2 Monate nach der Operation draußen am Radl. Mein Arzt hat mich dann zwar zusammengeschissen, dass ich draussen war aber ich hab das für die Psyche gebraucht und es geht. Aufpracken darf es einen halt nicht. Sport ist aber extrem wichtig und wenn man viel liegt dauert es viel länger, weil der Knochen nur dann zusammenwächst wenn er belastet wird.

Eine zweite und dritte Meinung würde ich auch einholen. Nicht nur für die Diagnose, sondern auch für die Therapie.

----------


## LePierre

keine chance!

*wer zahlt sowas?* weil ich kein geld hab.

zudem fang ich demnaechst meine traumausbildung an, da kann ich nicht mal eben im KH liegen. Ich lass mir jetzt die arbeitsschuhe zumindest erhoehen und ueber weitere schritte denke ich weiter nach und lasse mir gerne dabei helfen!

@noox: also ist durch die eine OP, die was gutes bewirken sollte, was anderes schief gelaufen?

----------


## georg

> wer zahlt sowas? weil ich kein geld hab.


 Medizinisch indizierte Behandlungen in Ösiland die Krankenkasse also wir Steuerzahler. Was auch gut ist.
Während der Reha bist im Krankenstand. Wie lange dauert deine Ausbildung? Machs nachher wenn eine OP für dich in Frage käme.

----------


## dh-noob

Frag doch mal bei orthopädischen Häusern nach. (Das sind bei uns so Geschäfte, die alles Mögliche verkaufen, wie Krücken, Prothesen, Rollstühle und so angepasste Sohlen usw.)
Schilder mal dein Problem und die sollen dir Vorschläge machen. 


@Georg: Wie gesagt waren es bei dem Kollegen einige cm und nicht "nur" 2cm. Klar musste er zur Krankengymnastik, aber so am alltäglichen Leben teilzunhemen mit Arbeiten/Schule war halt nicht zu denken. 

Normal sollte das die Krankenkasse zahlen. So ein Schaden ist ja kein Schönheitseingriff, wo man selbst aufkommen muss.

----------


## LePierre

> Medizinisch indizierte Behandlungen in Ösiland die Krankenkasse also wir Steuerzahler. Was auch gut ist.
> Während der Reha bist im Krankenstand. Wie lange dauert deine Ausbildung? Machs nachher wenn eine OP für dich in Frage käme.


ich bin deutscher, kein Ösi  :Big Grin:  am besten ich ruf mal bei der krankenkasse an  :Smile: 

hab das gerade entdeckt




> Normal sollte das die Krankenkasse zahlen. So ein Schaden ist ja kein Schönheitseingriff, wo man selbst aufkommen muss.


aber die krankenkasse sucht sich halt den schnellsten, besten und kostenguenstigsten weg. das waere wohl der plateau schuh  :Frown:

----------


## LePierre

uuuhu  :Big Grin:  uebernimmt die gesetzliche krankenkasse  :Big Grin:  aber erst ab 2 cm, also glueck im unglueck.

2 cm sind in 20 tagen zu bewaeltigen, kann aber auch laenger dauern.

werde mich da nochmal beraten lassen undso ein kram. wenn ihr wollt halte ich euch auf dem laufenden  :Smile:  evtl mit fotostrecke hehe

*DANKE bis hierhin an alle konstruktiven Beitraege*

----------


## georg

> evtl mit fotostrecke hehe


 Kann ich liefern, aber da fällt dann wieder ein Mädl um.  :Big Grin:   :Lol: 

Na, das war jetzt böse, ich nehm alles zurück, behaupte das Gegenteil und behalt die Cyborgbilder für mich.

----------


## LePierre

> Kann ich liefern, aber da fällt dann wieder ein Mädl um.  
> 
> Na, das war jetzt böse, ich nehm alles zurück, behaupte das Gegenteil und behalt die Cyborgbilder für mich.


pierre_bloedorn(ät)hotmail.de

wuerd mich tierisch interessieren!

----------


## smOoh

Ich hab 1,2cm Unterschied und dadurch alles schief am Körper.. 

1ter Orthopäde verschreibt Krankengymnastik + Schuherhöhung.. aber beim Sport ging das damals halt nicht ( Blöd bei Stollenschuhen   :Big Grin:  )

2ter Orthopäde meint wenn Schuherhöhung dann bei allen Schuhen, sonst besser nichts machen.. cool!

seid dem trainiere ich viel Rücken/Bauch/Rumpf/Tiefenmuskulatur und keine Probleme.. wenn ich 1 Woche nicht trainiere, hab ich Rückenschmerzen.Hoffe das bleibt im Alter auch so

----------


## LePierre

> seid dem trainiere ich viel Rücken/Bauch/Rumpf/Tiefenmuskulatur und keine Probleme.. *wenn ich 1 Woche nicht trainiere, hab ich Rückenschmerzen*.Hoffe das bleibt im Alter auch so


also auch kein dauerzustand! ich werd mich montag mit meinem orthopaeden auseinandersetzen zwecks der beinbrechmethode, hab ich bock drauf  :Smile:

----------


## Puzo

> Gibts öfter, keiner hat gleichlange Beine, meistens differieren sie so um 5mm. 2cm sind halt schon merklich viel, aber immer noch besser als eine Beckenschiefstellung durch ein asymm. Becken bei sondt fast gleichlangen Beinen.. da kannst nämlich genau nix machen außer auf den Bandscheibenvorfall warten.. und Turnen.


Das ist doch einfach nur Käse. Bei einem funktionellen Beckenschiefstand, gibt es sehr wohl genügend Möglichkeiten, um die Differenz auszugleichen.

----------


## LePierre

> Das ist doch einfach nur Käse. Bei einem funktionellen Beckenschiefstand, gibt es sehr wohl genügend Möglichkeiten, um die Differenz auszugleichen.


scheiss egal, darum gehts hier nicht :P

----------


## smOoh

> also auch kein dauerzustand! ich werd mich montag mit meinem orthopaeden auseinandersetzen zwecks der beinbrechmethode, hab ich bock drauf


doch wenn man immer brav seine übungen macht, die nebenbei jeder machen sollte, dann geht das kla  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Kann net viel weiterhelfen, nur Kurz wegen Beinverlängerung:
Im TV hab ich mal gesehen, daß sich Kleinwüchsige die Beine brechen lassen und verlängern, Damit der Knochen mitwachsen kann, ist ne Außenliegende Spindel angebracht.
10 - 15cm sind damit möglich und dauert ca. ein Jahr.
Also sollten 2cm schneller gehen.

----------


## georg

Wie ich operiert worden bin hat sich zeitgleich im Bett gegenüber einer genau das machen lassen.. beide Beine brechen lassen zuerst Oberschenkel und dann Unterschenkel und damit insgesamt um 10cm verlängert. Voll krass. Der war aber arm, das gab massive Probleme. Der Typ war nicht der leichteste und der Fixateur extern imho schlecht konstruiert (können die Ärzte nix dafür). Dem ist das Ding mal gebrochen als er sich zum Sch.. aufs Klo gesetzt hat. Die Schmerzen möchte ich mir nicht ausmalen.

Aber wenn man "jung" ist, nicht allzu schwer ist, und es mit dem Verlängern nicht übertreibt dann ist das imho eine gute Methode wenn man sich das antun will. Eine Operation ist mittlerweile zwar schon Routine, aber ein Restrisiko, das man nimmer aufwacht gibt es immer. Eventuell gibt es vielleicht schon bessere Methoden, siehe den Link oben.

Photos find ich ned.. muß ich weiterkramen, wird dauern das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.

----------


## Stylo77

also ich hab 3,5cm rechts zu kurz jetzt auch noch 2 banscheibenvofälle in 3 jahren 
meine empfehlung auf alle fälle ausgleichen lassen da du sonst massive probleme im alter ab ca 30jahren bekommst  
wenn möglich nicht auf einmal sondern schonend  (is schon ne krasse umstellung für den körper )
viel krankengymnastik,schwimmen,rückenschule ...

----------


## muzzLe

bei mir ist das linke bein um 5 mm kürzer, d.h. liegt halbwegs in der normtoleranz. rückenschmerzen bekomm ich trotzdem öfters mal, da einer meiner lendenwirbel offen ist ^^ ich glaub es is der 3te (mittlere).
wenn ich eine woche nicht trainier, bekomm ich auch rückenschmerzen (rücken is bissl schief) ... durch den bruch kann ich nix machen --> grauslige schmerzen. einarmige liegestützen und rückenmuskelübungen helfen zwar kurzfristig. lass ich aber lieber, denn was schon schief ist, sollte man durch einseitiges training nicht noch schiefer machen^^

----------


## Scherbi

bei mir ist ein bein auch ein bisschen kürzer als das andere... dann war ich mal bei einem masseur, der hat dann ein bisschen rumgespielt, und auf einmal warn es nur noch mm, die die länge unterscheideten, wobei es vorher doch fast 1,5 cm warn! 
du darfst mich aber nicht fragen, wie der das gemacht hat...  :Big Grin: 
was ich noch weiß ist, das man sich mit einem bein auf ein dickes buch stellt, das andere schwingt man, und der masseur macht mit dem schwingenden bein irgendwas...  
mfg

----------


## joseppe

Möglicherweise hattest du nur eine Blockierung des Iliosacralgelenks.
Daraus resultiert auch ein Beckenschiefstand. Da am Becken die Beine ansetzen, scheinen diese unterschiedlich lang zu sein.
Durch Chiropraktik kann das Gelenk wieder mobilisiert werden und die Beine sind wieder annähernd gleich lang.

----------


## DirtMerchant

> bei mir ist ein bein auch ein bisschen kürzer als das andere... dann war ich mal bei einem masseur, der hat dann ein bisschen rumgespielt, und auf einmal warn es nur noch mm, die die länge unterscheideten, wobei es vorher doch fast 1,5 cm warn! 
> du darfst mich aber nicht fragen, wie der das gemacht hat... 
> was ich noch weiß ist, das man sich mit einem bein auf ein dickes buch stellt, das andere schwingt man, und der masseur macht mit dem schwingenden bein irgendwas... 
> 
> mfg


bist sicher dass des dein bein war??? *looool*

----------


## lumba

Erwischt!  :Big Grin:  (Jetzt würde ich die 1,5 cm aber schnell editieren)

----------


## LePierre

> Erwischt!  (Jetzt würde ich die 1,5 cm aber schnell editieren)


 :Big Grin: 



also aktueller zwischenstand falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

hab jetzt erstmal einen keil hinten im schuh weil ich nicht mit 2cm unterschiedlich hohen schuhen rumlaufen will...


funktioniert SUPER! hab soweit keine beschwerden mehr, nur lauf ich zuhause auch immer mit schuhen rum jetzt  :Smile:  man merkt den unterschied richtig...

mit meinem orthopaeden bin ich noch am rumreden, der sagt dass die das nicht fuer 2cm machen mit der verlaengerung, aber meine argumente lassen ihn gruebeln. demnaechst gibts noch eine runde rumsabbeln, werde nochmal mit der krankenkasse reden und dann seh ich weiter.

----------


## incredibledave

Ich hab einen Unterschied von 2cm am Bein. Mit Einlagen vom Orthopäden geht das super. Muss halt die Einlegesohlen wecheln, wenn ich andere Schuhe anziehe. Gewöhnt man sich aber schnell drann.

----------


## occupy

apropro Arbeitsschuhe. Woher lässt ihr es euch holen? Wir wollen demnächst welche von www.udobaer.at/Schuhe/ bestellen.

----------


## myinspiration

He, 

ich habe, genau wie sehr viele andere Menschen, auch links ein kürzeres Bein. Als Kind habe ich deshalb auch immer eine Sohlenerhöhung an den Schuhen gehabt. Aber im Erwachsenenalter hat sich dadurch nicht viel geändert. Ich achte darauf, dass ich nicht immer auf dem linken Bein mit Gewicht verlagere. Denn so schrumpft es noch mehr. 
Die Wirbelsäule ist auch etwas schief. Aber ich habe die Rumpfmuskeln trainiert und achte einfach auf eine gute Haltung. Entweder du beginnst mit dem Lauftraining oder wie ich Pilates. Das hört sich jetzt eher nach Gymnastik und Ballett an, ist aber gar nicht so easy und flockig. Ich bin selten beim Training so sehr ins Schwitzen gekommen, wie bei Pilates. Die Rückenschmerzen waren nach kurzer Zeit weg und Wirbel klinken sich kaum noch aus.

----------

